# Hobby750(2006) loose ladder



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

The bottom of the rear ladder on my Hobby 750 is loose. 
There is a small amount of play in the bolt at the bottom of each of the legs of the ladder resulting in movement of the ladder and a rattle.
Each of the bolts has a narrow grove in the head on the inside of the ladder.
While I can get a very fine screwdriver into the groove I cannot turn it in either direction.
Any suggestions?
I am enclosing two photos which demonstrates what I am saying.
Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Undo each bolt in turn and add a felt/rubber washer and replace. Do this one side at a time.

cabby


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Cabby
The outer end of the bolt is flat. When I put use a screwdriver in the groove on the inner end there is no movement either clockwise or anti clockwise. 
However the whole bolt does move in and out about 1/8th of an inch.
I will try WD40 and see if that does anything.
Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could try a spring circlip.

cabby


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for that suggestion Cabby.
I will try that or possibly an expandable rubber washer.
Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Remember to let us know what you use and if it works.

cabby


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Will do.
However it might take a few days to sort.
Ian


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Yaxley said:


> Will do.
> However it might take a few days to sort.
> Ian


It does look like a circlip. I'll check mine in the daylight tomorrow and see if its the same.

If it is a circlip (fingers of steel time!) push the smooth end in while gently turning the opposite end with a flat headed screwdriver. You should feel it release and pop off.

They're not true 'screws' in that fashion. They are more like a lug. A couple of turns while holding the flat end should release it.

I'll check mine in the morning.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks David-David and Cabby.
Now that I know what circlips look like (Mr Google) I will look for some tomorrow Monday.
Ian


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Yaxley said:


> Thanks David-David and Cabby.
> Now that I know what circlips look like (Mr Google) I will look for some tomorrow Monday.
> Ian


Hi Ian,

I checked my ladder and its not got the same fittings I'm afraid. Mine are just ordinary screws so wont be much help to you.

By the looks of your screw with a smooth end and flat screwdriver end, I'm thinking the smooth end may be a holding plate and the other end will screw into it which will keep them together. maybe you need to get a bit more 'grip' on the smooth end so the screw can turn?

Something like this perhaps - http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-8-Stainle...t-Quick-Release-Plate-Ball-Head-/230970233786

Be really interested to know when you get it off and find out what it is.

Dave.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Cabby and David-David
Yes the circlips work .....well one of them works....the other flew up in the air as I was fitting it so I will get another tomorrow if I dont find it.
Thanks again for the advice
Ian


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Ian,

Experienced the same problem myself and found it impossible to tighten, although I found no evidence that the bolt was actually coming undone. Came to my notice first in a very strong wind when it tended to rattle/vibrate. Cured the problem in the end by carefully "flowing" super-glue around the bolt head and after a couple of application it obviously took up that little bit of slack and solved the problem.

Actually I had more of a problem where the steps are screwed to the bodywork with those three stainless screws which I solved by rawplugs in the bodywork and a soft pad under the fixing plate. Regards, MICK


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Shingi
The bottom step with the 3 screws is attached firmly.
I just had a problem with the loose bolts at the bottom of the ladder arms.
I will keep in mind the super glue solution.
Thanks
Ian


----------

